# FINISHED AT LAST



## shirleyrothery (Dec 22, 2012)

I started this last year!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Lovely, well worth the time taken. :thumbup:


----------



## belconley (Apr 16, 2014)

Congrats for getting it done It's beautiful!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

So delicate and pretty


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

So, so pretty.


----------



## JoanDL (Aug 26, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

Wow, that is beautiful.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

It looks smashing Shirley. :thumbup:


----------



## Lucinda_G (Jan 10, 2014)

That's beautiful. I need to learn to do beautiful things like that.


----------



## lynnlou63 (May 8, 2014)

That is lovely, is it for anyone special??


----------



## Teebird (Apr 21, 2013)

That's very beautiful,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Stitch Witch (Aug 24, 2013)

Lovely. Wear it in good health!


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

This is lovely and yes, well worth the time. I want learn how to do this too. Now this is what I love about machine knitting. It does such beautiful work with the guide of your little hand on the carriage. This is truly lovely.


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

Very pretty. I like the style and the color choice.


----------



## shirleyrothery (Dec 22, 2012)

OMO said:


> Lovely. Wear it in good health!


Thank you, but it is actually quite small and I am very big! I forgot to mention that it is cropped and only about a size 28 chest!


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

That is so sweet! :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

It is lovely :thumbup:


----------



## Angela c (Dec 12, 2013)

That's really pretty :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Weegie (Sep 1, 2012)

It is gorgeous! Congratulations on finishing it and thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Beautiful work.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Simple yet elegant! Love it!


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

So very pretty!


----------



## knit99 (Jun 13, 2014)

Very special. Never give away such a beautiful piece of work. Keep it in the family. Think of little ones in the future. (i shared some of my work and didn't ask for it back when it was outgrown . I wished i had the pieces for others to wear.)


----------



## knit99 (Jun 13, 2014)

Very special. Never give away such a beautiful piece of work. Keep it in the family. Think of little ones in the future. (i shared some of my work and didn't ask for it back when it was outgrown . I wished i had the pieces for others to wear.)


----------



## liz.roberts (Jan 7, 2014)

It's just lovely.

Liz


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Lovely, well worth the time taken. :thumbup:


I Soo agree! It's gorgeous!


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Lucasade (Sep 8, 2012)

That's gorgeous! How did you do the border?


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

Gorgeous, well worth the time.


----------



## Catriona1960 (Sep 5, 2012)

Beutiful thanks for sharing, can I ask where I could get the pattern


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Pretty.


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

Catriona1960 said:


> Beutiful thanks for sharing, can I ask where I could get the pattern


Agree with above!!Would also like/appreciate pattern info.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Adorable


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Very pretty! You must have felt great when it was finally done.


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

This is really lovely.


----------



## bgscott (May 31, 2014)

Beautiful! Some young lady will love it.


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Beautiful.....so feminine


----------



## shirleyrothery (Dec 22, 2012)

mtnmama67 said:


> Agree with above!!Would also like/appreciate pattern info.


The main parts were from Stitchworld Book 1, the bottom was hand tooled and then crochet finish. I started it with a swatch and then took it from there.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Simply gorgeous!


----------



## josephine26 (May 30, 2011)

well worth all your hard work well done


----------



## capricorn (Jul 24, 2013)

Very effective using two colours in that way.


----------



## Pansy Blabberfingers (Oct 29, 2011)

Beauriful!


----------



## Linda6594 (Mar 14, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

I agree with everything that has been written already. Too lovely.


----------



## susanmassey (May 18, 2014)

The sweater is absolutely beautiful, I love the delicate stitch pattern! May I ask, what kind of knitting machine you used? Keep up the beautiful work!


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

It is beautiful and thank you for showing us.


----------



## dgid (Feb 3, 2014)

shirleyrothery said:


> Thank you, but it is actually quite small and I am very big! I forgot to mention that it is cropped and only about a size 28 chest!


Well, that might work for one side of me!


----------



## susan1006 (Jun 21, 2014)

It's still lovely, even if it is for a munchkin <G> i really like the contrasting trim!


----------



## shirleyrothery (Dec 22, 2012)

susanmassey said:


> The sweater is absolutely beautiful, I love the delicate stitch pattern! May I ask, what kind of knitting machine you used? Keep up the beautiful work!


I have a Brother 965, but before this I only ever used a punchcard machine. This is a very basic pattern and can probably be done on any machine with a lace facility. If all else fails, it is not difficult to hand tool and easy to correct if it goes wrong.


----------



## McCord (Apr 16, 2013)

Whoever the child is that is going to wear this beautiful sweater, I hope the parents take good care of it. Myself, I think this is an heirloom piece!


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

Looks very nice


----------



## MegsyStylish (Nov 24, 2013)

Sigh... I wish I had little ones in my life to make beautiful things like this for. Maybe I'll be a grandma one day.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

It's beautiful! Wear it in good health!


----------



## Stitch Witch (Aug 24, 2013)

Lovely!


----------

